

Analysis maps global migration of scientists - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/global-mobility-science-on-the-move-1.11602

======
ananyob
Nice interactive graphic showing the breakdown by country
[http://www.nature.com/news/lands-of-
promise-7.6955?article=1...](http://www.nature.com/news/lands-of-
promise-7.6955?article=1.11602)

